
Seed7 programming language - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seed7
======
sdegutis
> Seed7 supports the introduction of new syntax elements and their semantics
> into the language and it allows new language constructs to be defined using
> the Seed7 language itself

This just sounds like Lisp macros.

~~~
protopete
[http://seed7.sourceforge.net/faq.htm#lisp_comparison](http://seed7.sourceforge.net/faq.htm#lisp_comparison)

~~~
kazinator
Clueless anti-Lisp diatribe in the very FAQ list for a language, penned by
author. Charming!

Lisp has user-defined statements and operators which integrate perfectly into
Lisp (look and feel built-in; aren't "second class" in any way). Invocations
of these custom forms look like Lisp, just like user-defined Seed7 forms look
like ... Seed7!

Infix can be supported as cleanly as you want it; it can be a hack, or not,
and can certainly have user-defined operators with custom associativity or
precedence.

This can be done without recompiling the underlying Lisp system or touching
any of it.

Can we take, out of Seed-7, the ability to define user-defined operators, and
put that capability back in the same or very similar form only by writing
Seed-7 application code?

